# Wrapping Soap



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ugh. Pumpkin Festival is in two weeks. I have to figure out how I am wrapping my soap this year. I did not want to go the route of bags from AromaHaven again due to the work (punching holes) involved.
I wanted to shrink wrap, so I looked into the tubing. Seems like it would be a good idea. Can't help but be incredibly nervous of sinking $30 into shrink wrapping with the chance it won't work.
My bars are smaller, about half the size of Vicki bars. 3.5 X 2.5 by less than an inch. If I bought the 4"X6" shrink wrap bags, would they cover it completely are would I be able to have a small hole on one end without much hassle? Would I need to cut them down? Would they be too bulky. 
Thanks so much!
*sigh*


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I use the shrink wrap tubing....yes it is bigger than my soap. I pull the flat tubing out a bit, lay my bar of soap on it with some over hang on the end, cut a little over hang for the other end. lay it on the table, and start shrinking it with my hair dryer. shrink a little, hold some in place, shring a little more. It will get hot fast. It will onlly take you a couple of times to get the hang if it. If I have cut too much off for the ends and it doesn't shrink leaving a hole, I cut the excess off, and shrink it some more. I think it works great.

sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

My bars of soap are the same size as Vicki's and I use the 4x6 shrink bags. When I have the bag snuggly fitting the bar, I cut the end so that it will leave a hole in the end so the soap can breath and people can sniff. Works great.

I get my bags from a seller on ebay and they're super reasonable. I order 1000 at a time, but he sells smaller quanities.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use soap bands from WSP ) 102cm size for all my bars which ave. 4 - 4.5 ozs. The only shapes that have had a problem are the 3" round bars. I then need to trim off some of the band before inserting the bar and shrinking the wrap with the hairdryer.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I got a roll of BJs (Kirkland brand) 'professional quality plastic wrap for about $11 for 3000 square feet. I can wrap my soap, then shrink it with a blow dryer or heat gun. (Heat gun is faster.) It works great. It seals really well. I then put a simple cigar band wrapper with a sticker (onlinelabels.com) but you don't need to do that if you don't want to. Cheap, easy, don't need to buy special tools, looks good.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

i get mine from thesage.com 100 for $4 they have wraps for smaller bars too, the Dan's bands are for bigger


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The Dan's bans from thesage.com are perfect for wrapping 3 inch PVC soaps, shaving mug soaps and loofa's.


----------

